# Sweet Little Ava



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

So Little Miss Ava had a bath this morning! What a good girl!! She's not absolutely completely dry yet...but close enough.











You are the Best little girl in the world, you never mess up your hair after you grooming.....right? 










WRONG!!!!.......ummmmm.....never mind....and this was 10 minutes later....










Hope everyone has a good day :thumbsup:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Ava is precious! :wub::wub::wub: I love the head tilt in the second pic... LOL where you making noises to get her to look at you? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## oceanspraylover (Mar 14, 2010)

Ooooh....just precious! :innocent: And then, of course, there's the last pic :biggrin:

Clever girl!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

A freshly bathed Malt in full coat before 9 am? You must be one of those annoying morning people! 
Ava looks adorable though!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Ok so wait. What the heck time do you wake up in the morning?! You posted these pics at 8:11am. What time was Ava's bath LOL!? Kudos to you Pat....you are a very productive morning person! 

Ava sunshine girl....you look so clean and pretty to start the weekend off!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Ava's such a doll!! :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I know how that goes........groomed one minute and then boom, they love to mess themselves up!!! She looks darling either way~~~I too have been up since about 6:00AM.....pm'd Kat and have been busy working in the house!!! I think that is the best part of the day, early morning!! Sun is shinning and will be in the 70's today!!!!:chili: I hope you and little Ava and the rest of the clan have a wonderful Day!!!!!


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Ava is a doll.........with a sweetheart little face!!!!! Love that second picture!!! Cute Cute Cute.........no, make that BEAUTIFUL BEAUTIFUL BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!:wub: Thanks for sharing "Her Sweetness" with us.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I love her little photos and with the 2nd photo, I'd let her have anything her little heart desired! I love the last one too, all tangled up in wisps of white.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Yes, I am a morning person and proud of it. Now it's hard waiting till it gets dark to go to bed...:blush:

Ok, my time's up...people to see, things to do and a whole day ahead of me :thumbsup:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

She is so beautiful but I love the picture taken 10 minutes later.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

LOL! Oh, this is so precious and just the way it is for these babies. You caught it perfectly, Pat. (Cute baby Ava)


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Ava, you are a complete SWEETHEART .. even when you mess your hair. In fact, I like it SO MUCH in that last picture. It makes me wanna grab you and shower you with kisses

hugs
Kat


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

pat , ava is just precious !!!!


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

LOL! That beautiful baby is adorable with her grooming and the "10 minutes later" effect! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Wow, you're really busy, Pat, to bath Ava so early in the morning! 
She looks gorgeous, as always! Love that last picture, even when she messed her hair! I think they love doing that after making the top knot!

May I bring Ullana to you tomorrow morning? She also needs a bath! Will come around 8 with fresh baked rolls ..., LOL! :HistericalSmiley:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

preciousprince said:


> A freshly bathed Malt in full coat before 9 am? You must be one of those annoying morning people!
> Ava looks adorable though!


ROFL :HistericalSmiley:

We're all still in bed here, and you and Ava are up and already looking beautiful!!! :innocent:

Big HUGz! Jules


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

:wub: So sweet! The last picture is totally like Stella! :thumbsup:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Ava is just way too cute!!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*ava is such a sweet little bundle. absolutely precious :wub::wub::wub::wub:*


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

her topknot is standing straight up:biggrin:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

She looks cute no matter how she is groomed. I think she is going for the tousled just out of bed-head sexy look.:chili::chili::chili:She's hot!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Alexa said:


> May I bring Ullana to you tomorrow morning? She also needs a bath! Will come around 8 with fresh baked rolls ..., LOL! :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Alexandra :wub:


Oh yes, Alexandra....come over tomorrow morning....the other three are getting their baths tomorrow so one more won't matter! 

....don't forget the fresh baked rolls!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

She looks beautiful!!!


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

She is just too adorable!


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

Ava you look so clean and pretty!! :wub::wub::wub: i love your little head tilt. so precious


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Sweet pictures.:thumbsup: I have three baths to do tonight and a show tomorrow morning. I wish I was a morning person.:blink:


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

What a beautiful princess Miss Ava is!! I love her sweet face!! so adorable.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh i just love Miss Ava! She is just too cute for words!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

2maltmom said:


> Oh yes, Alexandra....come over tomorrow morning....the other three are getting their baths tomorrow so one more won't matter!
> 
> ....don't forget the fresh baked rolls!!! :thumbsup:


Thanks for the invitation, Pat! I really would like to come over with Ulli, but unfortunately it's tooooooooooooooooo far away!  So it's better to give her the bath here today! But thanks for your offer to bring her to you!
Wow, you've a lot to do with four malts ...!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Alexa said:


> Thanks for the invitation, Pat! I really would like to come over with Ulli, but unfortunately it's tooooooooooooooooo far away!  So it's better to give her the bath here today! But thanks for your offer to bring her to you!
> Wow, you've a lot to do with four malts ...!


well actually one of them is kind of a "wash and wear" malt...very easy to groom....:blush:...ahem...and he's not even white! :HistericalSmiley: I've been told on occasion he looks somewhat like a yorkie, if you can believe that! :w00t:


----------

